# should we have a fishing contest



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Archerykid13 said that he didnt want to do it, so outdoorkid1 and me are going to do one. If you are interested post im in, and what the limit should be, and the points for a fish.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

It is going to be hellish, but I am in! Did you guys try looking up formats for other fishing contests online? Like I said in the other thread, if you broke it down into main species of fish, it wouldn't be too bad. Set a limit for fish per day you are allowed to submit or fish per entire contest per person. Like a tournament style. Then develop a scoring system and go from there. Going to be confusing as hell till you work out all the kinks...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I thinik we will do Crappie/bluegill/bullheads 3 points each, bass=5 points each, carp/catfish/walleye/trout/salmon= 7 or 10 points. With a limit of 25 or 30 a day. Post any other fish that you catch and we will make a point system for it. Any suggestions just send me or bow hunter11 a pm


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

im in lets do it


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im in. Maybe do bonus points for invasive species like snakeheads if their not thown back in


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i think an extra point for every invasive species


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im in, but I think it will end up being an argue fest.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

ya but who evers argues we r going to kick them off of the team


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> to kick them off of the team


contest?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm still gonna say that each fish should be a point.. that way you can see who actually catches the most


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

im in as long as we dont have to keep the fish to enter them in the contest


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Im in!! I think a limit off 20 a day would be best.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> i'm still gonna say that each fish should be a point.. that way you can see who actually catches the most


we can't do that because some fish are harder to catch than others and some are easier


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i'm still gonna say that each fish should be a point.. that way you can see who actually catches the most


I agree with Jacob. That shows the actual skill of the fisherman. 

Jake


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I agree with Jacob. That shows the actual skill of the fisherman.
> 
> Jake


But you can't catch a little bluegill and then catch a 8lb walley and say that they should both be worth the same points. I can go out and catch 100 bullheads a day if I really wanted to, but I can't just go out and catch a big bass or a big catfish. Maby we should do a point system Based on size. something like catfish 20"+ is 10 points and 20"- is 7 points or a bass over 14" is 7 points and a bass 14"under is 4 points. The contest would work best if we would count only the fish that we kept, but that wouldn't be fair to the people who fish catch and release lakes.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been able to catch 50 pero hour(100 in about 2 hours) so I dont think just the total fish caught. And I think fish should count as long as their on a stinger or on your line in the pic


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

As long as the fish is in the picture we will count it for points. It would really be nice to count only the fish that you will keep because then you can't go over the legal limit and it will be a big fish, because i don't think anyone is going to keep a small fish, but that woildn't work for some people who don't cleen the fish. If it is possible it would be best just to take a picture of all the fish in one group so we dont have like 200 pages in the fish picture thread.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i can go catch a ton of fish in a day if i want.. i'd only enter the ones i keep of get pics of, i.e, bigger fish

if people are really gonna enter every single fish they catch, some people have a littel too much time on their hands..... just sayin


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> i can go catch a ton of fish in a day if i want.. i'd only enter the ones i keep of get pics of, i.e, bigger fish
> 
> if people are really gonna enter every single fish they catch, some people have a littel too much time on their hands..... just sayin


Ya, We should really only do the fish that you keep. just take a pic right before you cleen them. Thats what I always do.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

And NOBODY is going to measure all there fish. I can catch 20 pikes in aday and like 300 bluegills. If you want to do the measuring thing you'll have to make the limit like 5 a day. Just my opinion.

Jake


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> And NOBODY is going to measure all there fish. I can catch 20 pikes in aday and like 300 bluegills. If you want to do the measuring thing you'll have to make the limit like 5 a day. Just my opinion.
> 
> Jake


I think were gonna have to go with only the fish that you keep. I know it wouldn't be far to other people, but it is really the only way to have a fair contest. Then we could do 1 point per fish. If you have any better ideas for those who don't/can't keep the fish, post it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if we only do fish that you keep, then I mine as well just say im out, because I am a catch and release guy.. I dont like to eat fish so I dont kill the fish I spend money on to stock my pond. that is why I have a good pond with a lot of fish. we dont keep them.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> if we only do fish that you keep, then I mine as well just say im out, because I am a catch and release guy.. I dont like to eat fish so I dont kill the fish I spend money on to stock my pond. that is why I have a good pond with a lot of fish. we dont keep them.


Do you have any better ideas than doing only the fish that you can keep?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Maby we should do like an actual fishing tournement. for the duration of 1 month. You can only post 10 of your best fish cought and the person who has the most total inches of all the 10 fish would win it. We would do a bass, catfish, walley, bluegill, crappie and fish like that. We would have a tournement for each species of fish. Good idea or a bad idea?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Maby we should do like an actual fishing tournement. for the duration of 1 month. You can only post 10 of your best fish cought and the person who has the most big fish in a certain species would win it. We would do a bass, catfish, walley, bluegill, crappie and fish like that. Good idea or a bad idea?


That might work.

Jake


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good idea but we are going to have teams. The team that has the most points from winning the species lists wins. I think we have two guys on a team.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Two guys per team and they can enter 10 fish total because in Bassmaster tournaments you can only enter 5 fish.

Jake


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

YA i like that idea. I say it goes to the middle of August because alot of big catfish are in the river then. I say the most fish you will be able to enter is 25 fish through august, becuase there are alot of species out there.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok. So we will have teams of 2 people per team. The tournement will be for the duration of 1 month. Your team can enter 10 fish total. Has to be your best and biggest fish of the month. All the fish you enter have to be measured. The team with the most overal length in the certain species would win that tournement.We would have tournements for walley,catfish,bass,trout, and any other fish that people would like to be in the contest.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You gotta pick a species tho... cause tho guys who go out and slay 40" pike and get 10 of those beat all that anyone else can put out


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds good to me. You can enter any fish and you should be able to switch out a fish for a bigger one. I think we should have tournies for Walleye, Pike, Muskie, Bass, Cats, Trout, and Salmon.

Jake


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Sounds good to me. You can enter any fish and you should be able to switch out a fish for a bigger one. I think we should have tournies for Walleye, Pike, Muskie, Bass, Cats, Trout, and Salmon.
> 
> Jake


sounds good. i'm going to make a rule thread


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> You gotta pick a species tho... cause tho guys who go out and slay 40" pike and get 10 of those beat all that anyone else can put out


Yeah. You can't be in all of them. Just pick one tourney. Because I would already declare myself Pike winner.

Jake


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> You gotta pick a species tho... cause tho guys who go out and slay 40" pike and get 10 of those beat all that anyone else can put out


I know. were doing different tournements for different fish, but its all going to happen at the same time. I think we will have 2 man teams


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You can only be in one tourney though. Like I could be in the bass tourney and thats it. Know what I mean??

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What about this? Have one tourney, two man teams.. best from each team mate for bass, walleye, crappie, panfish, pike? That way its not gonna be taken by someone with a huge couple pike or walleye, etc...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> What about this? Have one tourney, two man teams.. best from each team mate for bass, walleye, crappie, panfish, pike? That way its not gonna be taken by someone with a huge couple pike or walleye, etc...


Perfect idea. That's a lot more fair. Cause I go out there and slay those big pikes and I know Ben slays the bass.

Jake


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats a great idea. I usually start getting pretty big catfish and panfish around may(although I wont be fishing seriously until I move to Illinois in july)


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

i will also be out if we have to keep the fish. what would be the point of keeping a largemouth, they arent good for anything


outdoorsman3 said:


> if we only do fish that you keep, then I mine as well just say im out, because I am a catch and release guy.. I dont like to eat fish so I dont kill the fish I spend money on to stock my pond. that is why I have a good pond with a lot of fish. we dont keep them.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

jaho said:


> i will also be out if we have to keep the fish. what would be the point of keeping a largemouth, they arent good for anything


Yopu dont't have to keep the fish


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

jaho said:


> i will also be out if we have to keep the fish. what would be the point of keeping a largemouth, they arent good for anything


here's how were going to run it. Were not going to have to keep the fish at all.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1481564 And btw, bass taste delicious if you cook them good.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> And btw, bass taste delicious if you cook them good.


Their great when fried up in oil with a few panfish. Just gut them and throw them in the oil. They should be crispy enough to eat them whole(remember to chew)


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Their great when fried up in oil with a few panfish. Just gut them and throw them in the oil. They should be crispy enough to eat them whole(remember to chew)


I usually just fillet them and coat them in some fish seasoning and fry them up. They don't taste bad at all. They might not be the best fish to eat, but they sure don't taste bad.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

fish thats breaded an fired more or less all eats the same. if bass is treated correctly it is really good, but you have to go pretty much directly from the water to the fryer or they will get mushy


----------

